# Search Question within Stream



## Mark Malis (Jun 19, 2020)

Hi. I just bought the Tivo Stream 4K. While in the Stream app, if I click on a show, I have the option to add it to 'My Shows'. If I search for a show, it only gives me info on that show (or allows me to play it) but doesn't allow me to add it to My Shows. Any ideas?


----------



## Mark Malis (Jun 19, 2020)

I think I solved it in case anyone else ever has this issue. It was an issue with Amazon Prime. Within the Stream app, I had a checked Amazon Prime Video. To fix the issue, I had to also check Amazon Membership. Now it works.


----------

